# installiren eines 2 ftps



## soritose (17. Juli 2008)

hallo und erst mal euer ISPConfig ist klasse


bin auf euer system duch ein kupel gekommen

so jest kommt erst mal meine frage 

habe das ispconfig instalirt leuft auch ohne probleme 

ich brauche aber ein 2 ftp-server auf mein system der user auf ein bestimten ordner fet legt da ich voher lampp (xampp) genust hate konnte ich den ftp so einrichten das er mir den system user arbeiten

warum brauche ich den 2 ftp 

weil ich ein *Gameserver Webinterface was zwar die server und die unser anlegt aber leider kein ftp server hat so das die user sich addons rauf machen können 

*jest meine frage kann mir einer ein ftp programm enfehlen was ich dazu nuzen kann der die user vom system nust 

ach so mein system ist ein 
System (OS) :   Debian 4.0 (Etch)


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst keinen 2. FTP Server. Wenn Du zusätzliche FTP Accounts benötigts, die nicht über ISPConfig laufen, dann lege einefach einen neuen Linux User an, z.B. mit dem Befehl "adduser" und gebe diesem User die Shell "/bin/false" und als Home Verzeichnis nimmst Du das Verzeichnis, in dem der User die Dateien ablegen können soll. Der User kann sich dann per FTP einloggen.


----------



## soritose (17. Juli 2008)

ja das weis ich ja aber das *Gameserver Webinterface* legt ja die user in linux an nur ebent ohne pw da der spiele server nür von disen user gestartet werden soll und wen ich jedes mal ein neuen spiele server anlege legt das interfac ein neuen user an und wen ich disen user jest noch ein pw anleget dan get es nicht mer den dan muss der user ja ein pw eingeben wen er den server neustaten möchte oder evben stoben


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2008)

Dann leg doch einfach einen 2. User mit anderem Namen aber dem gleichen Home Verzeichnis und der gleichen UserID an.


----------



## soritose (17. Juli 2008)

ne frage was für ein port nuss ich dan nemen da ja port 21 belegt ist duch den ftp vom ProFTPD ( ISPConfig)


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Du kannst keine 2 FTP Server auf ein und dem selben Server betreiben, da ein Port immer nur von einem Prozess belegt sein kann und Du brauchst auch keine 2 Server. Versuch bitte das, was ich Dir oben geschrieben habe.


----------

